# Allen Edmonds Recrafting



## ccl127 (Nov 23, 2007)

Hello everyone. Just had to post about my experience with Allen Edmonds recrafting. I sent in a pair of burgundy Graysons last week. I got them back today, in like new condition. YES TODAY!

I could not believe the quick turn around, especially when I was told 3-4 weeks. The turn around time was under one week (I think 6 days to be exact) and they did an excellent job.

Also, they are running a special, $89 for the recrafting and a free pair of socks! I think they ran similar specials in 2009 and 2010 (receiving 8,000 and 16,000 pairs of shoes, respectively) so I think they are very prepared this time, which could explain the quick turn around.

Sorry I don't have any picks, but I wanted to let everyone know!


----------



## LeggeJP1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Mm, that is fine news. I might be tempted to take advantage of this in prep for my best friend's wedding.


----------



## lab1dobie (Nov 21, 2008)

I've got a pair ready to go back for re-crafting. I had another pair recrafted a couple of years ago and they looked fantastic! I went with the package that included shoe trees and bags. Wanted to keep them looking like new!


----------



## Preacher (Jul 5, 2008)

I used it a few times. Most recently they sent a pair back that had a wrinkle in the leather. I called them up and was told to send them back again for repair. About a week later AE called and said they could not be repaired but I could pick out a new pair of any new calfskin shoes.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

This company is the epitome of customer service. I hope they end up on a Forbes type list for it!!


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Do you at least have an "after" pic?
I took advantage of this last year. Great work. No complains about AE so far except for their shoe brush. They shed.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

^^^I thought this was just me? They also seem not stiff enough for shell. Star is where it's at!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Might have to take advantage of this offer.

As for the shoe brush, that's pretty sad. Even my Kiwi brush included in a travel kit (along with two horrible cheap foam daubers) doesn't shed.


----------



## ccl127 (Nov 23, 2007)

Here are a couple of subpar pics from my phone... wore the shoes for 2 days already.


----------



## stuplarosa (Jun 9, 2010)

Another plug for AE recrafting. I snagged a pair of unmarked shells off ebay last year and sent them in. They came back like new!


----------



## tsweetland (Oct 2, 2006)

I have to say, I'm not sure how I feel about re-crafting. A few years ago, after discovering this forum, I purchased some AE shoes (Leeds and Waldens) and they both need to be recrafted about once a year. When they come back, they are immaculate and are like having a new pair of shoes that are already broken in. 

That said, it seems to me if I'm going to spend $300 on a pair of shoes, it shouldn't cost me $100 every year to recraft them. Isn't the whole idea of spending money on "good" shoes that they should last longer than say, a pair of $100 shoes? Anyone agree with me?


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

tsweetland said:


> I have to say, I'm not sure how I feel about re-crafting. A few years ago, after discovering this forum, I purchased some AE shoes (Leeds and Waldens) and they both need to be recrafted about once a year. When they come back, they are immaculate and are like having a new pair of shoes that are already broken in.
> 
> That said, it seems to me if I'm going to spend $300 on a pair of shoes, it shouldn't cost me $100 every year to recraft them. Isn't the whole idea of spending money on "good" shoes that they should last longer than say, a pair of $100 shoes? Anyone agree with me?


How often do you wear them, and how are you wearing them? If you are rotating two or three pairs and your commute involves lots of walking on city sidewalks, annual recrafting isn't bad. You could get them resoled with Rendenbach oak bark soles, and those would last a while longer. But they'd cost more, too.

I rotate at least 10-15 pairs (mostly AEs, Aldens, and Peals), and I don't do a lot of walking in them at present. I've only resoled one pair in the last four years.


----------



## tsweetland (Oct 2, 2006)

I do wear them pretty frequently, at work I'm always wearing one or the other, so each pair gets worn 2-3 times a week. I have since learned to take better care of them (i.e. heel and toe taps). I just thought they would last longer.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

For anyone who wants to take advantage of AEs recrafting, why not ask for JR soles? I also had Titan soles similar to Dianite on my pair of wingtips once. Awesome work. 

I hope they will allow non-AE shoes for recrafting in the future (wink-wink AE!)


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

maximar said:


> For anyone who wants to take advantage of AEs recrafting, why not ask for JR soles? I also had Titan soles similar to Dianite on my pair of wingtips once. Awesome work.


Have you asked for and gotten JR soles in a recraft? Did it cost extra?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

tsweetland said:


> I do wear them pretty frequently, at work I'm always wearing one or the other, so each pair gets worn 2-3 times a week. I have since learned to take better care of them (i.e. heel and toe taps). I just thought they would last longer.


Get more shoes in your rotation if possible.



maximar said:


> I hope they will allow non-AE shoes for recrafting in the future (wink-wink AE!)


Probably not. They have to make money from their own shoes, after all!

Alden has their own service which they call "restoration" since Recrafting is technically a trademark of Allen Edmonds. For all your other shoes, see B. Nelson. I haven't used their services yet, but other forum members have gotten pretty good results.

https://www.bnelsonshoes.com/high_grade_shoes.asp


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Orgetorix said:


> Have you asked for and gotten JR soles in a recraft? Did it cost extra?


This was mentioned in another thread; yes, they can be requested and are provided. It was either $20 extra, or $35, I do not recall exactly how much, but it was extra.



Jovan said:


> For all your other shoes, see B. Nelson. I haven't used their services yet, but other forum members have gotten pretty good results.
> 
> https://www.bnelsonshoes.com/high_grade_shoes.asp


I picked up a pair of AE Strattons on the sale forum and sent them to Nick at B. Nelson. Stupendous service, communication, and final quality. In fact, these have since become my favorite shoe, and get worn at least once a week in a rotation of a ten pair. Be sure to ask for the upgraded soles, which come with a combination heel. I have at least 15 wears on mine since recrafting, and they aren't wearing down yet (and I pound the pavement)


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

So Joh. Rendenbach soles are really worth it for that much extra?


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

maximar said:


> I hope they will allow non-AE shoes for recrafting in the future (wink-wink AE!)


I doubt they will - they used to recraft non-AE's, but there was a dust-up where something went wrong and complaints ended up on the forums (either here, or SF). If I recall correctly, there was a non-standard request involving a pair of Polo C&J's.

I imagine that recrafting other brands adds a bit of risk - AE doesn't get the ability to replace a failed recraft of a non-AE brand with a newer AE model, like they could with an AE recraft.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

Jovan said:


> So Joh. Rendenbach soles are really worth it for that much extra?


I can't comment on adding the JR soles during recrafting, but I have several pairs of AE footwear. The standard leather soles do seem to wear down fairly quickly. My shell MacNeils have the JR soles (I believe all AE Cordovan shoes come with them standard), and after a year of wear the soles have almost no wear, except at the very tip of the toe. I wear the MacNeils all the time in all kinds of weather. When it comes time to send in any of my other pairs, I am certainly going to go with the JR soles.

andy b.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> This was mentioned in another thread; yes, they can be requested and are provided. It was either $20 extra, or $35, I do not recall exactly how much, but it was extra.
> .....


If my memory is working well this AM, the surcharge for upgrading to Rendenbach soles was $35 and even at that price, they were a good bargain in my book! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks, andy b.


----------



## g.michael (Jul 9, 2010)

When you send in AE shells for recrafting, do they automatically put on the JR soles?


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

ccl127 said:


> ...I could not believe the quick turn around, especially when I was told 3-4 weeks...


They wanted to get yours out of the way so they could take care of mine.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

g.michael said:


> When you send in AE shells for recrafting, do they automatically put on the JR soles?


Such has been my experience.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Orsini said:


> They wanted to get yours out of the way so they could take care of mine.


Hahaha


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I just sent a pair in for recrafting and quickly received a confirmation email. Whatever one might think of AEs shoes, their service couldn't be better.

My cobbler keeps telling me that he can do a better job of recrafting the shoe. I think he has in mind the quality of the leather sole. But when a cobbler resoles an AE shoe, does he also re-cork and re-welt the way AE does? Can these shoes be resoled without going the hole 9 yards?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Indeed, while the shoes may be resoled "without going the whole nine yards," AE will not work on then after a local cobbler has done so! My AE's go back to AE when they require re soling and to a local cobbler when the heel top lifts require replacement.


----------



## ccl127 (Nov 23, 2007)

Orsini said:


> They wanted to get yours out of the way so they could take care of mine.


Hope you get yours back just as fast!


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

I am really impressed with the turnaround by AE here. They received my shoes yesterday and today I got an email saying they had already been recrafted and mailed back out. UPS will have them here on Friday. The true key, of course, will be how they look but I am very, very happy so far.


----------

